# Mini-ITX Gaming PC Sockel 1155/1156? -brauche Hilfe-



## Black Op (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne einen kleinen aber doch leistungsstarken Spiele PC zusammenbauen. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht allzu viel Ahnung habe, daher habe ich mal ein paar Teile zusammengestellt und würde von euch gern ein paar Verbesserungs-- bzw. Änderungsvorschläge diesbezüglich bekommen!?

Bin mir des weiteren nicht ganz sicher, ob es ein Sockel 1155/1156 + Prozi werden soll?

Ich meine, es gibt auch noch kein 1155 Mini-ITX Board oder?
Oder sollte ich doch lieber mATX nehmen?

Geht es vielleicht auch günstiger und trotzdem schnell?

Fragen über Fragen und ich hoffe, Ihr habt Antworten 

Vielen Dannk schon mal dafür!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________
Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir hierfür rausgesucht:

Gehäuse:
*ATX: *Lian Li *A04B
**µATX:*  Lian Li *PC-V354B*
*mITX:*  Lian Li *PC-Q08B* oder *PC-Q11B* (Favorit)
oder erstmal ein offener Aufbau?

Netzteil:
Corsair *AX750* oder ein BeQuiet? 
Seasonic *M12II-430
* 
Mainboard:
*ATX* Sockel 1155: Gigabyte *GA P67A-UD4* (hierfür bräuchte ich wieder ein anderes Case, max. Lian Li *A04B*)
*mITX*  Sockel 1155: Zotac *H67ITX U3 Wifi* (merci DaxTrose) oder  *ECS
ATX* Sockel 1156: Gigabyte *GA H55N-USB3*

Prozessor:
Sockel 1155: Intel *Core i5-2500K*
Sockel 1156: Intel *Core i7-870

*Kühler:
Corsair *H70* oder Scythe *Shuriken (Rev.B)*
Festplatte:
OS und Programme: Corsair SSD *F90GB* oder *F120GB*
Spiele- und Steaminstall: Western Digital *Caviar Black 1/1,5/2 TB 7200u/min.*

Blu-Ray Laufwerk:
Plextor *PX-LB950SA* oder lieber ein Slim?

Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair *8GB DDR3-1866 Vegeance* oder *8GB DDR3-2000 Dominator GT*

Grafikkarte:
EVGA *GTX460 SC 1024MB *oder EVGA *GTX 570 SC 1280MB*
oder lieber eine AMD/Ati?

Hier habe ich mal eben etwas "günstiger" zusammengestellt (CPU Kühler würde noch fehlen)
Sie unterscheiden sich lediglich in den Netzteilen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (29. Dezember 2010)

Was willst du denn mit dem NT? DAs ist doch viel zu groß. Würde dir da wenn ann das BeQuiet E8 480CM empfehlen.
Vllt solltest du einfach warten, bis ITX Boards für Sandy Bridge kommen.
Für nen SPiele PC tuts auch beim 1156 ein i5 760. Außerdem braucht man keine 8GB RAM und schon gar keine mit 1866MHz oder mehr. 1600MHz reichen.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi Black Op,
die Auswahl sieht doch schon recht gut aus! Die Wahl des Gehäuses ist natürlich, wie Du ja schon sagtest, vom Mainboardformat abhängig. Für ITX würde ich für Dein Vorhaben das PC-Q08 nehmen, da es sich für längere Grafikkarten besser eignet und Du etwas mehr Platz hast. 
Beim µATX Board würde ich das Lian Li PC-V354B nehmen.
Hast Du schon eine Vorstellung, mit welchem CPU-Kühler Du das Ganze betreiben möchtest?
Das NT halte ich für etwas überdimensioniert! Aber wenn Du das Geld hast und es unbedingt haben möchtest...schlecht ist es ja nicht!  Aber das wäre das erste, wo ich sparen würde.
Um zu Spielen würde ich auch noch eine HDD mit reinpacken, da 120GB vielleicht etwas knapp bemessen sind.
Bei den derzeitigen Speicherpreisen, würde ich ruhig 8GB RAM nehmen.


----------



## Black Op (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten 

Ich würde das Netzteil (Corsair AX750) mit den schönen flachen Kabeln und der "enormen" Leistung eher vorausschauend kaufen 

Als CPU-Kühler hätte ich evtl. den *Corsair H70* gewählt!? Oder vielleicht einen Luftküler von Scythe á la *Shuriken* vielleicht!?

Hmm, reicht denn das 1156 Gespann erstmal aus oder sollte ich doch erstmal auf 1155 warten.
Lieber den i5 760 und günstigeren Speicher? 

Bei einer HDD würde ich eventuell zu einer 1/1,5/2 TB Western Digital Caviar Black mit 7200u/min. greifen!?

Ich würde die Lian Li PC-Qxx Serie bevorzugen, da das Gehäuse handlicher ist, wenn ich viel unterwegs bin. Mit dem 354B kann man natürlich mehr machen 

Aber die GTX 570 passt ja laut Tiefe oder vergesse ich Etwas?


----------



## der_knoben (29. Dezember 2010)

DU kommst auch mit dem i5 760 lange aus beim Gaming.

Naja, die 750W des NT wirst du wohl nie ausfahren, außer du setzt auf CF oder SLI, wovon ich bei Mini-ITX nicht ausgehe.

Zur Entscheidungsfindung für eine Festplatte mal ein kleiner Artikel: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2010)

Black Op schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lian Li PC-Qxx Serie bevorzugen, da das Gehäuse handlicher  ist, wenn ich viel unterwegs bin. Mit dem 354B kann man natürlich mehr  machen
> 
> Aber die GTX 570 passt ja laut Tiefe oder vergesse ich Etwas?




Das PC-V354B wäre auch nur im Fall, dass Du Dir ein µATX-Board zulegst. Ansonsten würde ich das PC-Q08 nehmen. In das PC-Q11 sollte auch alle rein passen, aber es wird schon etwas eng!
Beim PC-Q08/11 könnte es mit der H70 etwas eng werden.

EDIT: Schau mal hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-im-Mini-ITX-Format-von-Zotac/Mainboard/News/


----------



## Black Op (29. Dezember 2010)

Ach man, ist nicht so einfach  Also dann doch lieber ein geräumigeres Gehäuse? Dann bräuche ich aber auch ein neues Board. Würde Asus oder EVGA nehmen? Was sagst du wegen dem Speicher?

Edit:


DaxTrose schrieb:


> EDIT: Schau mal hier:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-im-Mini-ITX-Format-von-Zotac/Mainboard/News/


Was hältst du von den Zotac Boards?

Das nächte ist die Überlegung, sich schon auf USB 3.0 und SATA 6G "vorzubereiten". Kann denn der Sandforce Chipsatz dies?
Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht genau, wann die ersten1155 CPU`s verfügbar sind
Habe jetzt mal aktualisiert im ersten Post....
______________________________________________________________________________
EDIT 2:

Hier habe ich mal eben etwas "günstiger" zusammengestellt (CPU Kühler würde noch fehlen)
Sie unterscheiden sich lediglich in den Netzteilen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conwa (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,  





Black Op schrieb:


> Ich meine, es gibt auch noch kein 1155 Mini-ITX Board oder?


  Von Intel kommt ein interessantes wie ich finde -> DH67CF 

 Guten Rutsch 
 conwa


----------



## der_knoben (31. Dezember 2010)

Dein RAM ist zu teuer. 8GB 1600MHz für 130EUR ist viel zu viel. Willst du übertakten?
Das NT sagt mir nichts. Hast  du daran irgendwelche besonderen Anforderungen?


----------



## Rolk (31. Dezember 2010)

Das Corsair AX750W Netzteil ist Top. In dem Fall würde ich aber zu keinem Semi passiven Netzteil geifen. Kleine Gehäuse heizen sich sehr schnell auf, da muss man alles nutzen was die Wärme nach aussen befördert.


----------



## xri12 (2. Januar 2011)

Anscheinend hatten viele Menschen zu Weihnachten die selben Visionen 
Ich überleg mir nämlich auch eine ITX-System zu kaufen, nur dass ich wahrscheinlich eine HD6850 verbaue(leiser, kühler und stromsparender).
Beim Gehäuse und beim Sockel(auf 1155 warten?) bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher.
Werd das Thema auf alle Fälle mal verfolgen, vll. werde ich dadurch ja inspiriert


----------



## Amenonuhoko (14. April 2011)

irgendwelche updates oder eingeschlafen ?


----------



## Psytis (14. April 2011)

ich glaub nach 4 monaten hat sich das projekt erledigt, aber falls hier noch jemand reinschaut, ich hab eben 2 ASRock boards gefunden die für ein ITX system interessant sein könnten.
ASRock H67M-ITX, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder wenns mit WLAN sein soll ASRock H67M-ITX/HT, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------

